# Uber implemented daily background checks: 20,000 drivers Deactivated .



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...hought-it-was-woke/?arc404=true&noredirect=on
https://blog.princelaw.com/2019/03/...-pennsylvania-recommends-future-improvements/


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

20k drivers deactivated? Did I miss it?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> 20k drivers deactivated? Did I miss it?


U were cleaning vomit that day
Not to worry,
50,000 newbies replaced the 20,000


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

20,000 nation wide?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

So_cal_909760 said:


> 20,000 nation wide?


Just West Texas ?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Just read the entire article. It is basically going to result in drivers becoming employees. With all of the new requirements there is no logical way (albeit uber does have the money and connections to do what it wants) they can classify drivers anything but as employees. What is an alcohol and drug policy it talks about? Will drivers need to be tested for what is legal in many states? Maybe they can, at the drivers expense of course, put in those alcohol breathalyzer contraptions required to start one's car? The depths that Uber will go to are seemingly in a constant competition with the depths of the country's leadership hence I wouldn't put it past them to charge drivers for the breathalyzer contraption or to get independently drug and alcohol tested.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...hought-it-was-woke/?arc404=true&noredirect=on
> https://blog.princelaw.com/2019/03/...-pennsylvania-recommends-future-improvements/


Wow !

Nope.
Just in Pa.
The First day



1.5xorbust said:


> 20k drivers deactivated? Did I miss it?


----------



## wasnotwas (May 3, 2019)

Since there is no quote about the 20,000, Here I quote myself: When they implement a drug-policy in SF, half of drivers will fail.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Different states have different rules, correct?

Massachusetts supposedly implemented one of the toughest, if not the toughest, background check in February 2017 when all rideshare cars were finally granted access to Logan airport; before that, only UberBlack qualified.

And doesn't (didn't?) Houston require fire extinguishers in each rideshare car?

Do some cities or states require first aid or CPR certification?

A Lyft rep here in the Boston office transferred from Colorado and told me a "physical" (supposedly, it's just a blood pressure test) and an eye exam are required there.

And didn't Colorado start doing their own background checks after discovering some drivers, after bad incidents, had slipped thru the regular Checkr rideshare background checks with subpar backgrounds?

Could states eventually require (or be permitted) access to any mental health issues in an applicant's background?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

states could require drivers get a PUC permit and then the state implements the drug policy like they do with truck drivers. you submit your PUC tag to uber for proof. complaints from customers about high/drunk drivers will be referred to PUC for enforcement/testing. theres so much states can do....way more than uber ever can do without us being employees.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> blessing in disguise , people deserve better jobs than uber , no reason to jump through hoops for sub minimum wage


You mean sex offenders deserve better jobs? That's 20,000 shit balls that got bounced!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> You mean sex offenders deserve better jobs? That's 20,000 shit balls that got bounced!
> [/QUOTE
> not sex offenders but people with minor driving infractions that disqualify them


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Uber was already running dmv checks. I'm under the impression these background checks went further back then 7 years and pulled up some skeletons on the older drivers. I don't have the print outs of the 20,000 drivers in front of me to know for sure. Just a hunch ??‍♂


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

wasnotwas said:


> Since there is no quote about the 20,000, Here I quote myself: When they implement a drug-policy in SF, half of drivers will fail.


More passengers for the non-stoner drivers


----------



## UberingRobertMueller (Mar 23, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> 20k drivers deactivated? Did I miss it?


20k lucky souls who can find a less soul sucking job and more sustainable way of living.



Ignatz said:


> More passengers for the non-stoner drivers


I smoke weed daily, AFTER I drive, is this bad?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

wasnotwas said:


> Since there is no quote about the 20,000, Here I quote myself: When they implement a drug-policy in SF, half of drivers will fail.


The requisition of drugs (and the means to pay for them) is the main reason the majority of drivers are out there to begin with!! THAT and Hookers!


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

UberingRobertMueller said:


> I smoke weed daily, AFTER I drive, is this bad?


_"I smoke weed daily, AFTER I drive, is this bad?"_

?Not at all. 
Hopefully soon you'll have all day & night to get stoned 
in ur mom's basement .....

......While the rest of Us enjoy our ?Increased Revenues ? from added passengers while streets are safer and pax assaults and rapes by drivers decrease dramatically

https://money.cnn.com/2018/04/30/technology/uber-driver-sexual-assault/index.html


----------



## Unclemony (Dec 10, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> _"I smoke weed daily, AFTER I drive, is this bad?"_
> 
> ?Not at all.
> Hopefully soon you'll have all day & night to get stoned
> ...


----------



## UberingRobertMueller (Mar 23, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> _"I smoke weed daily, AFTER I drive, is this bad?"_
> 
> ?Not at all.
> Hopefully soon you'll have all day & night to get stoned
> ...


Thanks for the concern but I'll be okay, I make 6 figure plus n you will always be stuck on one app or another for life.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

UberingRobertMueller said:


> 20k lucky souls who can find a less soul sucking job and more sustainable way of living.
> 
> 
> I smoke weed daily, AFTER I drive, is this bad?


yes technically it's before ur next shift.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

UberingRobertMueller said:


> Thanks for the concern but I'll be okay, I make 6 figure plus n you will always be stuck on one app or another for life.


Farrell Funston, @UberingRobertMueller
No one is "concerned", quite the opposite

best to your mom,
keep the music down and Good luck with your "6 Figures"


----------



## UberingRobertMueller (Mar 23, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Farrell Funston, @UberingRobertMueller
> No one is "concerned", quite the opposite
> 
> best to your mom,
> keep the music down and Good luck with your "6 Figures"


Thanks bro! Good luck with your 25 bucks increase a week from a few less drivers out there!


----------

